# Heurnia stapelioides



## TimV (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, I took a half day off, so one more that is in bloom today. This one is crazy. It tricks pollinators to enter the flower by a scent that promises food, but it doesn't actually provide any food. Like the proverb about clouds in the sky but no rain. The bugs must be really disappointed, and to make it more humiliating the little teeth make it hard for the pollinator but to crawl back out again, further providing opportunities for pollination. I'd love to see Waltke or any of the other so called Reformed folk who believe in the half-witted theory of evolution to explain this plant. As if they could


----------



## MarieP (Jul 23, 2010)

Silly boy, it obviously evolved from a leopard!!!!

It's enough to give an evolutionist a hernia and make a creationist laugh so hard he/she'd need staples!

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

And this should be your new avatar!!


----------



## py3ak (Jul 24, 2010)

Tim, don't you know that irrelevant features just hang on doing nothing but developing until magically they all coalesce and evolution's grand non-design is exhibited?


----------



## Andres (Jul 24, 2010)

TimV said:


> This one is crazy. It tricks pollinators to enter the flower by a scent that promises food, but it doesn't actually provide any food.


 
Lying about food? That's just wrong brother. For this reason, I cannot wholeheartedly endorse this flower.


----------



## TimV (Jul 24, 2010)

Before the Fall it gave ambrosia freely to all.


----------



## Andres (Jul 24, 2010)

TimV said:


> Before the Fall it gave ambrosia freely to all.


 
ah...touche'....then I look forward to heurnia stapelioides in the new earth.


----------

